

Z-410 Storage: commercial ZFS for OSX (by Don Brady, former Sr. Apple engineer) - gabriele
http://z410.tenscomplement.com/
From the OSX Server mailing list:
&#60;p&#62;Don Brady, former senior Apple engineer has started a company to bring what appears to be a commercially supported version of ZFS to OS X.&#60;p&#62;Ten's Complement: http://info.tenscomplement.com/&#60;p&#62;Details are sparse, but they have a twitter feed and email newsletter. When I signed up I got a invitation to join the beta program.&#60;p&#62;From his twitter (http://twitter.com/tenscomplement)&#60;p&#62;http://lists.apple.com/archives/macos-x-server/2011/Mar/msg00194.html
======
zdw
More discussion of this on the zfs-macos group, which was the community port
of the available apple code and updates from opensolaris:

[http://groups.google.com/group/zfs-
macos/browse_thread/threa...](http://groups.google.com/group/zfs-
macos/browse_thread/thread/7832620cb31637ec)

------
rbanffy
Didn't Apple drop ZFS on OSX for fear of patent lawsuits?

edit: it looks like ZFS is clear: <http://www.sun.com/lawsuit/zfs/index.jsp>

~~~
gabriele
I read that snapshots will be introduced in OSX Lion, I don't know if they're
somehow related to ZFS snapshots, though the "we can do it better ourselves"
sounds very microsofty. ZFS addition in OSX by Apple itself would have been
greatly appreciated.

~~~
ugh
Lion still uses HFS+. They seem to be doing some trickery to save space (i.e.
they don’t save complete copies) but it’s all still HFS+.

~~~
bcrawford
I wonder: is it something like how Time Machine works? In that each file is
mirrored and unmodified ones are hard linked through editions? I can't imagine
that being space efficient but I wouldn't put it past them. AFAIK OSX doesn't
have an LVM equivalent in terms of snapshotting live file systems.

